# What were you scared of as a kid?



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

The dark
Regan from "The Exorcist"


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Getting beat up by bullies - or having to protect my brothers from them. I always loved to pretend we had ghosts at home though...heeheee


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

My mother!!


----------



## Mi-Sage (Oct 3, 2005)

aliens...ghosts... and my cousin Johnny!! hahaha... but I got over that...


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Clowns. Still am!


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

Ditto RedSonja! Clowns, the answer is always clowns!

I also had nightmares from watching MJ's video Thriller when I was young.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

If you're referring to Hallowe'en Night...ANYTHING would have scared me! I grew up in a very rough neighborhood. It wasn't Hallowe'en until arson had been committed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

CONFESSIONS OF A NEUROTIC YOUNGSTER! 

1. The dark (still am a little bit) 

2. Anything to do with "The Exorcist", I made the mistake of reading the book in my early teens. (13?) Then the movie came on tv right after I finished the book. There isn't anything worse than the book. 

3. The intro to "Night Gallery".

4. Cemeteries
Actually, there are a few other things but I figured this was enough.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

The cemetery behind the house was just an odd park until I saw "Night of the Living Dead" at a very tender age. I slept for a month with a tire iron by the bed, lifted from the garage.

When the dog barked late at night, I was on high alert.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Great idea for a thread!
The mummy scared the hell out of me when I was little.
The exorcist when I got older- still does!
My sister used to lose sleep over the shark in Jaws. We'd tease her that he was coming up the stairs to get her! Ahh, memories!


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

I also was afraid of the dark when I was a kid.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Clowns
and total Darkness














http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/Halloween/


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Can't say that it was my fear, but my aunt was telling me that used to be afraid of a picture of Jesus that her family had. It was one of those pictures whereby the eyes would just follow you wherever you go. So whenever she would do anything bad, she would open the door to the room a crack and peep at him. Every time, she'd find Jesus looking at her, so she'd freak out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

Two things scared me as a kid:

1). I thought there were monsters under my bed. I used lay right in the middle of my (twin) bed so that they couldn't reach around the side and get me! 

2). Zombies. I can't remember when I first saw _Night of the Living Dead_, but to this day, that movies absolutely creeps me out. I definitely don't like zombies.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

My elementary school had a little copse of trees just outside one of the fences. The kids all said that someone was murdered there, and I was terrified of it. So glad it was always daylight when I was at school - I don't think my nerves could have handled walking by there at night.

Strangely enough, years after I left the school, someone hung himself from a tree just across the street from the school. (He wasn't taken down until after the first bus arrived.) So today, if kids at my old school are told about the suicide, it's not a story but the truth! Hmmm, maybe the story I was told was also the truth...


----------



## ksshane (Sep 6, 2006)

When I was a kid there was this junk yard that had an old metal fence that you could not see through. For some odd reason I had reoccuring nightmares about that fence. There was like a place were you could just see through, and I would walk up to it, and look in. Only to see some scary guys face.... 

Probably had that dream off and on tell I was about 10. To this day (20 some odd years later) I can still picture that fence, and vaguelly remember the face.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Dead people.

Like, the walking kind.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

Scarecrow said:


> Dead people.
> 
> Like, the walking kind.



_*Rut Roh! Rombies!!!!!!! *_ 


Note my post above!  _ <shudder>_


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

When I was a child, we had one of those 'life-size' dolls. It lived upstairs, propped up at the end of a loooong hall. I remember always going upstairs and slo-o-o-o-owly peeking around the corner to make sure that the thing hadn't moved. I always imagined that one day, I'd stick my head around the corner to find it moved, missing, or <gulp!> two inches away from may face! I was terrified to go upstairs alone with that thing.

boo


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool.

That gives me all sorts of fun ideas.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I was also terrified of "The Exorcist", those twins from "The SHining" STILL scare me to death. I was scared of dolls too, mostly because my brother told me they came alive at night when I went to sleep. Come to think of it, that's probably the reason I'm an insomniac now


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I may be showing my age but the intro music to the "Creature Feature"show always gave me the creeps.Wish I could find an mp3 of it,some other old peeps might enjoy hearing it on the big day.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

the dark , my garage , thing from under bed grabbing me and um...i was convinced my dad wasnt always my dad really...that sometimes he ONLY LOOKED LIKE daddy . yes i know.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Ok, this isn't exactly a creepy thing to be afraid of, but when I was a kid I was terrified of being in a car driving around a turn and skidding off the road and into the water and not being able to get out of the car. Not that there were many places this could happen around my home, but there were a few. Some days it still gets me if I'm driving in one of those places, especially if it's been raining. 

Also, I won't look in a mirror at night. Ever. That came from childhood somewhere, cause I can't remember NOT being afraid of that.

And my grandfather. He was scary in alot of ways....


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

. A dark faceless form that lurked in the shadows. A large lurking grim reaper type person cold and dark . He was in my night mares when I was A kid. I remember he would never talk but his presence was there. Makes my skin crawl as an adult. I would wake up at night so scared run to my parents room and sleep at the end of the bed.


----------



## HocusPocus (Sep 12, 2006)

"Salem's Lot"!!! Especially when the little boy flies up to his friends window and scratches on the glass..."Let me in"...ohh goosebumps! 
Getting lost forever in the cornfield and never finding my house. (Hey, I was 7yrs old.)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The Easter Bunny.

Aunt's friend dressed up as EB, and came to visit my sister and I. Something about that visit....no, nothing happened, she just freaked me out. Never have liked the rabbit since.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

When I was little we were playing hide and seek. My sister's friend convinced me to hide in the toy chest, then sat on top of it so I couldn't get out. I freaked, and have had a touch of claustrophobia ever since.


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

Mostly, the dark. I think seeing House of Wax at age 4 (thanks, Mom ... no, really) did it. There was also an old woman in our neighborhood that scared all of us. Some kids said she was a voodoo priestess. Mom called her a witch (probably wanted to substitute a B for the W) and I believed her. We all ran past her house.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Spiders, ghosts and UFO's.

ironmaiden


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

After I first saw William Castle's "House On Haunted Hill", with that scene where the girl turns around in the dark and sees the grizzled, old hag standing behind her, I was scared every time I walked into our kitchen pantry. I was sure I'd turn around and see her there. Sometimes even now, I'm afraid to look over my shoulder in the dark.

Roger


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

YES!!
Wasn't that Great! How Castle filled the movie screen with two faces, two huge faces taking up the entire screen! And one of them was hideous and we didn't see it coming!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

HocusPocus said:


> "Salem's Lot"!!! Especially when the little boy flies up to his friends window and scratches on the glass..."Let me in"...ohh goosebumps!
> Getting lost forever in the cornfield and never finding my house. (Hey, I was 7yrs old.)


Oh, add Salem's Lot to my list. That scene that you mentioned plus the vampire with the white face and white eyes.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The dark, snakes, spiders and heights. I still am not fond of the last 3....lol.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Clowns
Windows
Kevin Bacon


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

broomstickjockey said:


> Kevin Bacon


LOL!! yeah, sometimes......


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

When I was a kid...."The Blob" saw it when I was 5 on the afternoon movie...I walked on the furniture for months....got over that and a few years later saw "The Andromeda Strain", we had just had brand new green carpet put in the house....I learned how to get to my bedroom fast enough that my feet would only hit one time going down the hallway!

Now, as an adult (I hate that word but it's better than admitting I'm about to turn shhhh.....40), I'm afraid of Living Breathing Human Beings....WAY scarier than our non living friends!


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

um closed spaces, open spaces, the dark. and when I was eight, it was the cat with the green eyes that was under my bed.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Crabs...yes I stated crabs. Still am. The bulging eyes and sideway thing freaks me out.


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

As a kid - I was scared of the dark, the closet (door always had to be shut, but I was still scared), under my bed - then as a teen - The Exorcist, closet door, being stalked and killed by someone like Michael in Halloween!


----------



## glm (Nov 6, 2006)

Ghosts and Dani Filth.


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

I saw Nightmare on Elm Street at way to young of an age...


I was scared of Freddy!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I was always afraid of the dark for as long back as I can remember. First really terrfiying movie caused major nightmares for me....I was 8 and as a matter of fact it was the very movie with the witch that Colmmco, on our board here, has on her profile. That movie scared the hell out of me and when I 1st came to this forum I remember freaking out when I saw that little picture. For years I had tried to find out the name of the movie with no luck whatsoever.

In taking up residence here I decided to pursue finding that movie and it took awhile but I did. Thanks to COLMMCO for bringing back that memory from yesteryear! Next set of nightmares came from "The Haunting of Hill House", I still get nightmares that are very similiar to that flick. 

Worse scare.......my great Grandfather built a huge 3 story house when he came here form Yugoslavia. He owned a lumber-yard here in the states and was a gifted carpenter. The house was full of sounds and just a massive structure. I was scared to death of the attic or any time I was in that house alone....I could scare myself to death with the weird imagination I have. The nightmares I had about that house......we had better not go there!!!EEEEEEEE!!! I better stop!!

Mistress Muffy


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

As a child, the dark, the thing under the bed and the basement. Especially the basement at night because you _know_ that's where the thing under the bed spent the rest of his time. You know, in that area under the stairs back by the furnace..... _Shudder_...

DB


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My Grandmother's basement. Steep steps. Small room. Cement floor.
Mysterious round deep hole in the floor with a small rope from a pulley fastened to the floor beams .
If I wanted to see some of my Cousin Ann's horror comics (and I REALLY DID!) I had to go down to get them myself, by myself and they were in some turkey boxes close to that hole in the floor (that shouldn't be there!)
I knew something strange was watching me from that hole.
Ready to jump up and get me!
They said it was an early attempt at preserving food (keeping it cooler) by lowering it down into the ground, but I knew better.


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

Does anybody remember the TV ad for the horror movie "Magic" from 1978? I was about 11 and my parents had let me stay home alone one friday night for a few hours while they went to pick up something. The TV ad for "Magic" came on and scared the crap outta me! My Dad was pissed when they got home and every light in the house was on! That ventriloquist dummy totally freaked me out!!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

As a kid I wanted to be scared to death. I would go to horror movies on the other side of town and walk home not on the sidewalk but through alleys. Sometimes with friend or other times all by myself.

I think the dark closet. I would leave it open so it would be scarier. I was a crazy kid growing up.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I would agree with most of these - zombies & clowns especially (just the thought that that they absolutely won't stop unless they're killed). In addition, being from the midwest, I was terrified of tornadoes as a kid (& I still don't like 'em much now either!) Hid under my bed whenever there was a big storm coming.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

The Basement!!!!


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Bugs, especially spiders. If I see a spider, I literally jump back about 10 ft and run! I saw Arachnophobia when I was young and I had nightmares for a month straight.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Walking Home From The Movie!"
I had forgotten about this one. It was only about four blocks but numerous trees were right at the edge of the sidewalk making it too easy for anyone to scare you or grab you as you passed by.
A few trees had strange stump/growths projecting out the side 90 degrees to the trunk looking like a large head peeking around at you.
Then the last block .....the abandoned huge barn, once "hotel" to killer horses their last residence before becoming dog food. There were steel bars between the stalls yet heavy chew marks were all around the steel on the wooden frameworks.
There was an open well in the back of the barn, some kid's dog had drown in it.
There were two openings at ground level where someone could come running at you as you walked passed it.
Across the street from the barn was an old house all boarded up and sitting empty for 25 years, surrounded by weeds ten foot tall.
One streetlight on this corner was not enough!


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Two things scared me as a kid:
> 
> 1). I thought there were monsters under my bed. I used lay right in the middle of my (twin) bed so that they couldn't reach around the side and get me!



same! and it always seemed I'd get thirsty at night but would be too scared to get out of bed to go to the kitchen to get water. I was afraid to put my feet on the floor because something would reach out and grab me.  

I still don't sleep on the very edge of the bed and I cover up and put a pillow on my head. lol I don't think things are living under the bed but I think I feel "safer" if I'm completely covered.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

The witch from the wizard of oz. My aunt had an upstairs bedroom that had an old trunk at the foot of the bed that was covered with old dolls. That room always gave me the creeps.


----------



## spookymartin (Oct 25, 2006)

Werewolves.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Oz witch was scary, I got to see her in person numerous times since her twin lived a block away from me! Really! Looked just like her! (And she was even a school teacher!) She taught in a very small school and her students, farm kids went on to attend Harvard, Yale, ex cetra, graduating classes of 17..20 kids, how about that?
Make them buckle down and study? The evil-witch-eye made it happen, I think.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I would assume that all of us still love to be scared to death. I still do the rides at the fair (especially rollercoasters) with our kids and soon our grandkids. It is always such a rush.

I think sensory overload helps - either too dark to see but there are those noises you can't explain or you can see everything but there is no noise and you expect something to jump out at you.

It seems like the movies now want to give you every thing including the gore which is not why I go to the movies. I love the shock scenes. They are the best!

Remember when the head that fell forward in the boat in the movie "Jaws"! Or the shower scene in Psycho. Priceless.


----------



## HallowsEve31 (Jul 20, 2007)

1) The dark (I still can't walk through my house at night)
2) Wolves (and Werewolves)- I always had nightmares about them
3) Something under my bed (my arms/legs could never hang off)
4) Snakes


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

My grandparent's feet. Especially their toenails. BrrrbbrrrrRrrrrrr!


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

1) The Phantom of the Opera
2) The woods at night
3) My mother naked


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

My dad had me watching horrror movies from around 4-5 years old. Hellraiser, Nightmare on elm St, i could handle that.

The only thing i had to actually cover my eyes up for or run out of the room was Clive Barker's 'Nightbreed'

God that was messed up when your a kid.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

1. Clowns (thanks to Poltergeist) - still am. My BF wants this to be our theme next year, but I absolutely forbid him to even fathom the thought!!!
2. thus the "thing" under the bed...
3. Looking in a mirror at night (my aunt once told me I would see a vampire and that he would bite me)
4. Moths and night butterflies - still am. Why did God created those


----------



## ScardeyCat (Sep 10, 2005)

I DO remember the movie 'Magic'. Ventriloquist dolls FREAK me out, and I had to have one as a kid. I was never afraid of the dark as a kid, bu now I tend to walk extra quick in the dark house...but mirrors in the dark - I have to shut my eyes to pass them!


----------



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

Squirrels.
They still terrify me and I know they are out there....waiting...


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

*I agree - squirrels!*



Hideous Creature said:


> Squirrels.
> They still terrify me and I know they are out there....waiting...


You'd hate where I live. We have at least 3 families of squirrels living in our yard. I think it's their pure black eyes that are so freaky looking.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

OMGDan said:


> My dad had me watching horrror movies from around 4-5 years old. Hellraiser, Nightmare on elm St, i could handle that.
> 
> The only thing i had to actually cover my eyes up for or run out of the room was Clive Barker's 'Nightbreed'
> 
> God that was messed up when your a kid.


The Exorcist did it for me. Still does.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I had seen the movie Burnt Offerings when I was little, freaked me out everytime I saw a Hearse, and skinny old white men!! LOL


----------



## jonny g (Jul 28, 2007)

Jason Vorhees, and bigfoot.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Gosh...

My mother has always been a huge alien freak... convinced that she was somehow tracked by them all her life. Naturally, having a mom like that putting that crap into your head from a small age will jack a kid up.

I also had an irrational fear around 5 years of age of being on a cruise ship and it sinking. I lived hours from the ocean and had never been on a boat and yet I was actually worried about such a thing.

Then, I had the typical stuff. I thought something would get me at night so I used to build a protective barrier around myself with my stuffed animals. To this day, I can't sleep with any limb over the edge of the bed.

Lastly, I saw someone mention The Blob. I remember the opening of the remake that I saw when I was just about six of the kitten getting snuffed in the beginning. That also left an indelible mark...


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

My kitchen sink faces a window and when I'm washing the dishes at night I'm always afraid that I'll look up at the reflection in the window and see someone walking or standing in the doorway directly behind me.


I jump onto my bed at night in case something grabs my ankle from under the bed. Silly, I know.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Someone hiding under my bed. I would have to have my bed against a wall and would sleep right up next to the wall. I still hate having any part of my body uncovered at night, the thought of someone grabbing me while I'm sleeping freaks me out. My kids will stand next to the bed and whisper "mom!" til I wake up and it always scares me.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Shadows in the dark. You never know what might be in there....


----------



## SamanthaFan (Aug 2, 2008)

when I was little, my mom let me watch an old black and white movie with Vincent Price called 'The Last Man on Earth' I believe was the name. some kind of horrible disease spread fast and killed everyone but him, the dead came back as zombies, and at the very end they had him cornered in a church and were coming in to eat him. I laid awake all night and was horrified. and yes, now that I am grown, I would about pee myself when I woke up and one of the kids or the dog was nose to nose staring at me.


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

There was an old cemetary right next to an old country road.
My mom would take our older neighbor to the doctor in the neighboring town and we always came back home passing that cemetary at night and of course they would be telling ghost stories when we passed the cemetary.
For a long time I always imagined the residents of said cemetary getting up and coming after me.
I finally got over that.
But then about 15 years ago my wife and I took a motorcycle trip to North Carolina, we were riding back and were on a road that ran close to the interstate.
It was about midnight and we were looking for a motel, the sign said there was a town 10 miles ahead, so we decided to go there.
About 5 miles from the small town we passed a small cemetary, no problem, that is until just past the cemetary we ran into 10 kids walking toward town.
Never did find out why there were kids that young walking on a country road at midnight that far from town, and I didn't bother to stop them and ask.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Was there corn nearby?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Samanthafan, the Vincent Price flick was remade as 'omega man' with Charlton Heston andre-remade as 'i am legend' which came out recently. just thought id but that out there.

as for what scared me:
the 2nd flood of the house in the dark
porcelain dolls of any kind, still do
thunder, (i enjoy it now, go figure)
suddenly being alone
being watched by unseen eyes, trying to get over that still

and i always thought i had tapeworms and was scared senseless by it, thats the weirdest one.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Same thing that scares me now....

CLOWNS!!!!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Same things that scare me now!

Clowns

The Exorcist. Like a dummy, I went to see the re-release a few years back with my best friend is who is also terrified by it. We hung onto each other for dear life through the whole movie. Why the **** we went to see it, I'll never know. I can't hear the music, see the poster, catch a second of the film or anything. I'll flip the freak out.

Thriller still scares me a little.

The intro to Tales of the Darkside used to scare the crap out of me. I would watch it with my aunt and hide behind her chair and plug my ears while it was on. The rst of the show was never nearly as scary as the intro.

Spiders


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

The dark and bathtub drains. Strangely enough, I wasn't afraid of grasshoppers and used to pick them up. Now they creep me out.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Whoo, old thread (but still a fun read!)

Snakes, but only if they were outdoor snakes that I'd come upon accidentally. Pet snakes didn't scare me. 

I remember being scared of cookoo clocks for a while. I had a really creepy dream at one point that involved one, and for quite a while after I couldn't stand to be around one without making sure I was sitting where I could keep an eye on it.

I was terrified of the monster under the bed, so much so that I made up all sorts of rules. Breaking any of them at any time (even if I was asleep!) would result in it either being able to grab me or stab me through the mattress. I had to jump into bed from a little distance, every body part had to be under the covers, excepting my head (had to breathe). No body part could hang over the edge (lest it get grabbed or sliced off). I had to stay PERFECTLY still to a count of 100 after I got into bed.

I had way too vivid an imagination, and a touch of obsessive/compulsive disorder.

I don't remember being scared of any movies, and I did love watching them.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I had forgotten about the bathtub drain, thanks RRguy.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Tish said:


> Same things that scare me now!
> 
> 
> Thriller still scares me a little.


Me,too 

Planet of the Apes STILL scares the bejeepers out of me. Blech,the faces just flip me out.

The intro to the Twilight Zone. It used to come on just as I went to bed when I was little and I hated hearing it from my bed, MASH too 

and driving by cemeteries. when I was little I would hold my breath past them..I don't know why.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

maleficent said:


> I had forgotten about the bathtub drain, thanks RRguy.


I must have mentioned it before. As the years go by, so goes the mind.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

maleficent said:


> I had forgotten about the bathtub drain, thanks RRguy.




Um...things coming up or things going down???


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Whoo, old thread (but still a fun read!)
> 
> Snakes, but only if they were outdoor snakes that I'd come upon accidentally. Pet snakes didn't scare me.


Snake story...I was at my dad's grave a few months back. I went to pick up the vase, we have heavy cement ones that were made for the tombstone, so you have to really grab hold of it to pick it up out of the hole where it sits. I picked it up and there was a small snake in the hole! I jumped back and then just threw the vase back into the hole. Poor snakey probably got smushed but it was instinct to put the vase back where it was, and quickly. Never knew snakes scared me until then.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

charles f said:


> Um...things coming up or things going down???


Up or down. Mainly down. ME!

My nickname as a kid was Bimbo. My grandpa used to say,

*"Oh, my goodness. Oh, my soul
There goes Bimbo down that hole."*


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Owls! 

When I was a kid, My brothers told Me that the owl in the woods would get Me if I went in them. 
I would play in the woods to get away from babysitter. She wouldn't go near Them.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

charles f said:


> Um...things coming up or things going down???


Me getting sucked down the drain with the bathwater. I had to be out before the plug was pulled.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

Rottweilers


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Still can't hang a hand or foot of the bed at night for fear that the thing under there will get it!!! Also afraid of "REX" my bus driver in elementary school. Can't imagine how that guy got the job!!!


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Ummm that something was under my bed!! I would lay perfectly in the middle!! Exorcist scared the crap outta me as well....especially since my Mom kept telling me that since I didn't go to church & had no "religion in me" (other then being baptized Catholic) that the devil could influence me ....I knew she was messin' with me but it still creeped me out...


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I have an arm-long list of childhood fears. Here's a sampling:
the witch from the first Black Sabbath album, and the witch from the album cover of a Hansel and Gretel story record I had as a kid. That stringy black hair, green skin, and black, beady eyes staring at me gets me every time.
Antique German dolls. I don't remember what TV show it was, something like Outer Limits had an episode where a little girl gets one of those dolls, and sure enough, it came alive and came after her one stormy night. Further proof that dolls should NOT have teeth.
The theme song from the old TV show "The Saint". Had to leave the room when it came on.
And most of all, my house. It had a lot of bad energy in it: shadow people standing in my bedroom doorway in the middle of the night, bad smells coming from my parents' closet, a shoe moving on it's own, my brother saw his deceased teacher sitting on the foot of his bed. My mom even had a priest come out and perform a "cleansing", to no avail.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Childhood fear #1: My aunt used to babysit when I was five and she'd kill the lights on the house, put on a rubber mask and terrorize me until I was in hysterics. So the dark!

Childhood fear # 2: Saw an old Japanese move (similar to the blob) about a nuclear experiment that the radiation created this clear jelly blob thing that was floating in the ocean, slimed on board a ship and dissolved everyone on board leaving their clothes behind..and from ship to ship made it back to land...and so on.

Childhood fear # 3: A Twilight Zone episode where a little girl rolls out of bed and through the wall into another dimension. Would not touch walls for years.

Adult fear: My own imagination now is my worst enemy. I have to work to control it...otherwise I'll be sleeping with the lights on.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Elza said:


> Childhood fear #1: My aunt used to babysit when I was five and she'd kill the lights on the house, put on a rubber mask and terrorize me until I was in hysterics. So the dark!


Isn't family wonderful!

My sis had mirrored closet doors. One night my brother hid in her closet and as she stood there brushing her hair he slid the door open. She nearly beat him to death with her brush, dad hearing her screaming, tore up the stairs and nearly finished him off for scaring her. Of course that was his way of paying her back for all the nights she would have to go out with him to take the garbage out and she would shove him in front of her, scream and run for the door. He would also stand outside my bedroom door and whisper Reeegaaaann.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeah, I wonder sometimes if my love of Halloween is more about me being able to control the things that used to scare me.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

running out of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches!!!!!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

something so stupid my mom told me that when i was younger i was so afraid of sombody with white hair and old lady or man she was telling me the minute i saw white hair i was gone crying hiding all you can imagine . And another thing : Bird i was and still am scared of bird anything who can lift from the ground a bit even a chicken do not know why but if you want to make me die invite me in a farm full of chicken and let me alone in the middle of them and come back to pick me up in a coffin later lolllllllllllllllll .


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

When I was little my sister made me watch Kiss and Gene Simmons and his demon act, with the blood dripping out of his mouth used to scare the hell out of me. It still does. We saw Kiss in concert a few years back and at the demon part I covered my eyes. This is the same sister who told me I had a zoo in my hair, that's why she had to wash it and told me the homeless person asking for money on the freeway off ramp used to babysit me.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Aliens, ghosts, the dark, people breaking into the house at night and Jason Voorhees. Strange that as an adult I would end up dressing as him every Halloween.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

the dark & sharks

we never got sharks in scotland but my dad always sais one would get me when i was in the sea, mum divorced him, good move

mrs ss was scared of the dark also, so when junior ss wakes up during the night it is a case of "you get up" "no you" "no you" no you"


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

A little while back I was on the computer early in the morning with all the lights off. I came upon a web site for The Exorcist, and then on my screen is a large picture of Regan grinning at me. I admit I had to get up and turn on a light.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Gping to the bethroom by myself!


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

The trolls that lived in my basement. It's amazing; no matter how many times we moved the little b*st*ards always found me.....
I blame this squarely on those scary European fairy tales. You know, all the ones that have been Disneyfied for North American consumption? Well check them out Grimm style and they are terrifying.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

the kids in my neighbourhood talked me into going into an old arena because there was supposed to be a witch in it.
I got lost and some old GIANT political rally photos came crashing down on me, pinned me to the ground until I was rescued. And it took some time for that to happen. So I had to STARE into this big black and white photo of this 'tough on crime candidate' and it would just make my flesh crawl...they found me crying with my leg hurt.
To this day, really large black and white posters can make me feel uneasy. 
It also helped I opened a very cool encyclopedia at a relatives that had GIANT fold out pics and I got yelled at for that...so that added to me feeling uneasy around really large photos...


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Gremlins! God that movie scared me to death. And apparently I was scared silly of the hamburger helper hand. My mom says I used to run screaming from the tv when the commercials came on, stick my head in the couch cushions and wail.













AAAAAAAAAAAAH! It's a disembodied hand that makes dinner!


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

The book version of The Amityville Horror. The movie never caused much of a shiver (okay, the priest with the flies scene was pretty creepy), but after reading the book in bed one night I had a hell of a time sleeping. And I was a teenager!


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

There was an old movie about a hand, I think it was caught in the coffin or something, I don't really remember. Anyway, that hand would crawl around and choke people. I was so young, it really creeped me out! I would always keep my neck covered, either by blankets, a favorite toy, whatever. I was thinking about this thread last night, wondering what nightmares I might be able to include in the haunt this year... as I lay in bed I realized, I still to this day cover my throat. I'm 49!!!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

maleficent said:


> Me getting sucked down the drain with the bathwater. I had to be out before the plug was pulled.


I know the feeling.



Elza said:


> A Twilight Zone episode where a little girl rolls out of bed and through the wall into another dimension. Would not touch walls for years.


Ooh, I love that episode.

I forgot one. I was afraid to look in the mirror in the dark.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, yeah, I forgot that one - staring at a mirror in the dark and saying Bloody Mary three times. 

Let me know if you ever did this!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

samhainschimera said:


> Gremlins! God that movie scared me to death. And apparently I was scared silly of the hamburger helper hand. My mom says I used to run screaming from the tv when the commercials came on, stick my head in the couch cushions and wail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so funny what makes us scared. I'm sorry, but your fear of the Hamburger Helper hand cracked me up


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Things under my bed and in the woods.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Umm my grandma had these gient life size dolls in her basement. They always freaked me out and they still do. Eeeeek. They'd make a great halloween prop.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

ekkk. Gient dolls in my grandmas basement.


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

As a child I was scared of the bathroom drain - saw part of the movie "They Came From Within", we were at the drive in and my parents thought I was asleep or they would have made sure I saw the end.

I was also scared of the monster under the bed - my uncles told me it could not get me if I keep my feet covered in case they hung over the bed.

Any noises in the dark I could not identify.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I had shutters in my room, and I had to always have them closed, so that vampires couldn't fly in......


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

Clowns, anything under my bed, bees, and the flying monkeys from The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

colmmoo said:


> . . .staring at a mirror in the dark and saying Bloody Mary three times.
> Let me know if you ever did this!


Don't think I would like to try it.

Oh, and another one. The Twilight Zone episode, "Eye of the Beholder."


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

El Diablo, I feel for you. I was going to put that one down too but, I see we had the same mother. Mine use to beat us and verbally abuse us all the time. There were soooo many times I would think of suicide until I realised I wanted HER dead. I'm 40 and still have nightmares of her.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Im not really sure what I was afraid of. Manly because I grew up watching shows/movies like Are You Afraid of the Dark and Creepshow and stuff like that I guess I would have been afraid of clowns or zombies(Fathers Day from Creepshow!). I guess one thing I was also afraid of was insane docters, mentaly insane people. I was always into haunted houses and was always looking at major haunted house pictures on the web so yea that might of been why when I was a kid I never slept for the whole moth of Oct.!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

ksshane said:


> When I was a kid there was this junk yard that had an old metal fence that you could not see through. For some odd reason I had reoccuring nightmares about that fence. There was like a place were you could just see through, and I would walk up to it, and look in. Only to see some scary guys face....
> 
> Probably had that dream off and on tell I was about 10. To this day (20 some odd years later) I can still picture that fence, and vaguelly remember the face.


Har! Reminds me of sandlot!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

ahwahneeliz said:


> There was an old movie about a hand, I think it was caught in the coffin or something, I don't really remember. Anyway, that hand would crawl around and choke people. I was so young, it really creeped me out! I would always keep my neck covered, either by blankets, a favorite toy, whatever. I was thinking about this thread last night, wondering what nightmares I might be able to include in the haunt this year... as I lay in bed I realized, I still to this day cover my throat. I'm 49!!!



Think I remember this movie. Didnt it kill a guy in a car repair shop or somthing? Think it was called The Hand. Yep thats it!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I grew up watching scary movies. There was so much to choose from. Zombies, undead and things like that never really scared me. When I was in about 4th grade though there was a tv made show called "killer bulldozer". We lived across the street from a heavy machinery rental place and they had plenty of them sitting there. I NEVER looked out our front window. Then there was just monster type movies. I still will not go near shipwrecks when I'm diving since I can't see in the dark places before I get there. Pretty stupid but, it's ingrained by now. I think the only movie that really terrified me was Alien and I'm a huge fan to this day.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Yup, "The Hand". Didn't the guy loose it when he was waving away a semi truck while his wife was driving? I remember him being in the passenger side and waving his arm out the window trying to get the semi to move over.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

The Dark Gardener said:


> After I first saw William Castle's "House On Haunted Hill", with that scene where the girl turns around in the dark and sees the grizzled, old hag standing behind her, I was scared every time I walked into our kitchen pantry. I was sure I'd turn around and see her there. Sometimes even now, I'm afraid to look over my shoulder in the dark.
> 
> Roger


You deserve a $100! I totally forgot about this! Jees I remember watching this a my grandmothers house and jumping behind the couch at this scene!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Growler said:


> Yup, "The Hand". Didn't the guy loose it when he was waving away a semi truck while his wife was driving? I remember him being in the passenger side and waving his arm out the window trying to get the semi to move over.


Yep thats the one Alfred from Batman: Dark Night was the main character in The Hand

Here:
The Hand (1981)


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

I also used to be afraid of THE FOG (Original) Classic!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Growler said:


> Yup, "The Hand". Didn't the guy loose it when he was waving away a semi truck while his wife was driving? I remember him being in the passenger side and waving his arm out the window trying to get the semi to move over.


Wasn't Michael Caine in "The Hand"?


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

colmmoo said:


> Wasn't Michael Caine in "The Hand"?


yep. Hes in The Dark Night too


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, I remember another one. I was afraid of the African doll that appeared in the movie "Trilogy of Terror". Also the brother of the kid in Salem's Lot who turned into a vampire and was floating outside his brother's bedroom window.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

For all you people who hated Salmes Lot look what I found!!

Salem's Lot Tobe Hooper Video

Watch if you DARE!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh my God! That was it! Salem's Lot scared the living S out of me. I slept with my blankets wrapped around my neck for YEARS after that..... Geez Louise.... still icks me out.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

UnderworldHaunt said:


> For all you people who hated Salmes Lot look what I found!!
> 
> 
> Watch if you DARE!


OMG, tonight will be sleepless night thanks to you. : )


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Bigfoot was always a weird thing to me.....and it looks like they've found him and his family!

Body proves Bigfoot no myth, hunters say - CNN.com


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

RainyDayGhoul said:


> Ditto RedSonja! Clowns, the answer is always clowns!
> 
> I also had nightmares from watching MJ's video Thriller when I was young.


No kidding, I swear there was a clown that lived under my bed and was just waiting for me to hang my feet over the edge so he could grab them and pull me under!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh! Still creeps me out!

Oh, and I never had nightmares after watching Thriller, but I sure do NOW, post surgery... MJ is a certifiable freak!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG, and now that I think about it... With a little rouge and a clown nose... YIKES!!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> OMG, and now that I think about it... With a little rouge and a clown nose... YIKES!!


Just like the clown in Poltergeist? : ) You should check out my other post on YouTube scariest movie scenes - I have that scene in there. : )


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy crap watch some of these! First one scared the crud out of me!

YouTube - Scariest Horror Movie Scenes (Volume 1)


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy crap watch some of these! First one scared the crud out of me!

YouTube - Scariest Horror Movie Scenes (Volume 1)


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Bumping this up


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was afraid of hands coming from under my bed. I still remember the dream I had that hands were all around me. Looking back I have to laugh because they weren't scary hands at all--they looked like the gloves from the hamburger helper commercials but apparently that was terrifying to me as a child.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

I am still scared of spiders.


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

I was afraid of lightning & thunder, spiders, snakes, ghosts (real ones, I saw an apparition as a kid.) Looking out of windows when it was dark at night.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I can recall nights as a child where a shadow mixing with an object would make a terrifying image in my mind - faces, creatures, hands, etc...

The most terrifying part of it all was working to convince myself it was nothing more than my imagination, but having that nagging little self-doubt that would say, _[highlight]"perhaps...but what if *THIS ONE* is real???"[/highlight]_


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

1. My step-dad
2. Closets (something was inside them) I still have to always keep them shut!
3. The dark
4. The Exorcist


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I was afraid of - the something under my bed, the doll without a mouth that I had, she had just a little dot of a mouth, I kept her in a closet at night. Guardian angels, cause why would you want something watching over you all night?! And grand-daddy longlegs. Still scared of those.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

As a young kid I had a close friend die. All he wanted for Christmas that year was a my buddy doll, but his parents couldn't find one to bury with him, so they bought one after and put on his grave (which someone took). As a young kid I was always scared he came out of the grave and got it. Every time we drove by the small backwoods road that went to the cemetary I would close my eyes because I was convinced he would be standing there waiting, wanting us to pick him up and take him home (which was just up the street). (I have always had a very vivid imagination sometimes it sux).

Other than that I also had the normal fear of clowns and fuzzy tv channels thnx to poltergeist.

I couldn't ever sleep with my arm over the edge of the bed and my cousin did. When I slept at her house I would stay up and guard her til she fell asleep then I'd move her hand onto the bed then goto sleep.

The closet monster to this day my house has no closets per say they are an extension of our rooms I took all the doors off there is nowhere for any monsters to hide now in them. Before in other houses we've lived in the doors had to be closed or I would NOT sleep.

Spiders which my husband gets a kick out of.

and last but not least Bridges (I always have had dreams I would die on a bridge that collapsed.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Clowns and dolls always creeped me out...so the clown doll in Poltergeist was really horrifying!

That part in the Twilight Zone movie where the guy says, "Wanna see something really scary?" and turns away, only to turn back as a ghoul scared me so much. And of course my big sister took advantage of this. When I was about 8, so she would be about 16, she and I were driving past a local real haunted house, so I was already spooked, and she says, "Wanna see something really scary?" and turns away from me. I screamed bloody murder! I was sure she would turn back and be an awful demon monster.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

At night, I'm afraid of washing dishes because our sink faces a window and I can see the reflection of what's behind me (there's a doorway there). I'm always afraid that when I look behind that I'll see something pass by. 

Same thing when I'm washing my face and closing my eyes to do so. When I open my eyes, I'm afraid that something will be behind me when I look up at the mirror.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This old thread is great!

When I was 7 years old, we moved into my departed great-grandparent's house that was built in 1922. Up the stairs there were three closed doors. To the left, my parents soon-to-be bedroom. The middle was a tiny room that my brother claimed. The right was the door to the attic. That room was huge and dad said he planned to make it into another bedroom. So, smartee that I was, I wanted to stake claim to that room. So, the first night I insisted that my bed was put up there so I could start sleeping in it. That night, I settled into bed all excited that I was going to have this as my bedroom. Then I looked up at the attic rafters and I see a spider web....

All of a sudden I realize that there must be loads of spiders up there. But, I wanted that room! So, I hugged my blankets and tried not to think about a spider dropping down out of his web onto my blanket..... For an hour. A long, agonizing 60 minutes. It was a battle between me and the spiders.....spiders......spiders.....That's all I thought about.....for an hour.

So, obviously I'm terrified of spiders to this day.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I was scared of
Going to bed at night with my closet door open!

My Grandma always made sure to close the door so the boogies wouldn't get me when I'd sleep at her house or if she'd tuck me in at home. Lol, she must have given me a complex! 

That and something grabbing me from under the bed! When I was little, I NEVER let my feet hang off the side of the bed, give me the right book to read at bedtime and I'll still do that!

THANK YOU GRANDMA!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

I had always been afraid of rollecoasters, never liked them....

But this had changed.....

Just yesterday I went to a theme park and rode several rollercoasters.....
And its so different once you are on them, you think my gosh that looks fast and scary buy when you've been on it you are fine....

At the moment my favourite ride is Vampire at Chessington, the main reason is that the fact that inside there is a animatronic vampire playing an organ....

Here's what the animatronic looks like....And its not that long, as i got hurried along by staff....






Now I cant wait to go on SAW the ride.....YAY

Ruggerz


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

The things I remember scaring me when I was young were:

The mutated beast in the movie Prophecy
Alien
The Omen or anything to do with the devil
Anything I thought I saw in the my closet (that had no door)
Jaws, which is not rational when you live in WI, but kids aren't rational when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

The Exorcist
Jaws


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

Closets at night time.. I swear there was at least 3 or 4 monsters in there


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Demons (mainly demon possession) and heights. Those are the main things that scare me.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

The rooster who always threatened to spur me when I went in the coop to get the eggs from the hens....then a few years later he got strangled & eaten.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*Lol*

I have to say scrubbing bubbles in a much taller form, my parents would tell me the boogy man would get me if I didn't go to sleep so this is what I thought he looked like about 6foot tall.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

When I was a kid we had an 8x10 photo of my dad when he was a baby. For some reason, through the developing process I assume, there had been a little too much of something in the eye area of the photo and the eyes basically turned into iridescent black spots like you see on some movies. They were like burned into the paper. It was so scary. I couldn't stand that picture. I have it in my house now and I like it cause it still freaks me out. 

That and clowns.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I know Im not alone here in saying Jaws, lol, I didnt go into the ocean after that movie, even now, I prefer to swim in swimming pools and only when well lit (if night swimming) or after searching it well before going in (during day). LOL, Im a grown woman and still get creeped out with water. I was really afraid of large dogs when I was younger,


----------

